# Equipment



## powder blue (Mar 24, 2012)

Two Nero5 wave makers (4 months old)- $375

Frosban Reactor 150- $20

Brand new SWC 160 cone skimmer- $230 (This skimmer was a backup that I never got a chance to use, only tested once for a couple days. I have been using the same skimmer for 8 years that is still running good) 

This skimmer has been really effective toward my fish tank.


----------



## powder blue (Mar 24, 2012)

Two Nero5 wave makers (4 months old)- $375- sold

Frosban Reactor 150- $20

Brand new SWC 160 cone skimmer- $230 (This skimmer was a backup that I never got a chance to use, only tested once for a couple days. I have been using the same skimmer for 8 years that is still running good) 

This skimmer has been really effective toward my fish tank.


----------

